# I need help/information can what factions can i play with admech



## tidwelldw1 (6 mo ago)

I want to make an army thats as much of the various armies as possible i mainly want admech thats a must have to me personally but i want to know the legality of all factions especially the tau and the space marines but of the two tau is more important to me but either way what armies can i merge in 9th edition thats all i want to know


----------

